

Google easter eggs - sharpn
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/6201814/Google-easter-eggs-15-best-hidden-jokes.html

======
raphar
Recursion egg rocks!!!!!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=832185>

------
stingraycharles
Woa there! They embedded an entire flight sim in Google Earth ? That's a lot
of work and pretty impressive for an easter egg, even when coming from Google!

I wonder how they justify the effort put into those things.. 20 percent time
perhaps ?

~~~
olliesaunders
"The simulator was originally inserted as an easter egg but has since become
one of the official features of the programme."

~~~
stingraycharles
Yeah well, when you have a flight sim in your program, you almost have to do
something useful with it, not ?

I just wonder where they got the time to build it in the first place. As far
as i know, it's not like Google had a flight sim in their portfolio before.

~~~
snprbob86
The early versions weren't so much of a flight simulator as a first person
camera with plane-like controls and trivial physics. I'm sure they had a first
person camera already for debugging and then just stuck a couple force
calculations on top just for fun. For anyone who has done a 3D video game or
simulation before, F=M*A level newtonian physics can be implemented in < 1
hour.

------
kierank
I'm going to get downvoted for saying this but this article is clearly
diggbait.

------
stanleydrew
I can't seem to get "about:internets" to work in chrome on any os. Anyone else
having any luck?

~~~
windsurfer
You need to have the "pipes" screensaver installed.

